# G10 ring finger EDC



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Sorry I don’t have a picture of this amazing little slingshot, a week ago our house was hit by a surge of 240 volts and took out our furnace and some other appliances. I have a small room in the garage we keep heated, and unfortunately that’s where I keep my slingshots. We had to store several things in that room, and unfortunately I stacked it full. Consequently my slingshots are not easily accessed right now. I’m normally a tube shooter, but I shoot light bands and light ammo with the Ring Finger slingshot. I feel the Ring Finger is a great value and definitely a FUN shooter. If you get a chance check out Pocket Predator’s website and check out slingshots for sale.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Thanks Tag, I will definitely check it out.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the review Tom, and here's a picture:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This slingshot is great for shooting BB’s as well as larger ammo.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I haven’t had as much time to shoot, but I did manage to get a few shots with my G10 Ring Finger and some BB’s I’m hooked using light bands, with the BB’s makes it easier to work on my release. I’m shooting closer to my target to help focus on my shooting form.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I love this little slinger . Loved it so much i ordered a second . Mine is currently on duty shooting bbs and 1/4 in. Ammo.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

G10 ring finger is a blast to shoot. I recently went out to the shop, turned the fan on high to blow this HOT air at me and shot some BB’s. Short distance target shooting


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Sorry to hear about your troubles, I live in Indiana also so let me know if you need any help.

Is the black one posted above,the one you were talking about?


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

You can borrow some of my slings if you want. I shoot left handed ott gangster stlye.

Or if your slingshots are going to be out of reach. Ill make you one to your specifications.

Im going to PM you my contact information. Just in case. Stay positive/safe.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

hope you can get back at your slingshots more easily now mr. tag. thanks for the review.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for your amazing offers, but for now Im good. You just can't beat the generosity on this Forum


----------

